# Eponychial Marsupialization



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello all,

I was wondering what codes would be correct

nail plate removal, marsupialization and nailbed debridement

11765 bundles into 11730 and maybe 11760 or unlisted?

Thanks for any help!

Jamie


----------



## khopstein (Feb 22, 2010)

One of my physicians did the exact same procedure recently. I used 26011 and 11730.


----------

